# Kit Prep and Install - Time & $$$



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just curious...

What does it takes to prep a fiberglass body kit and install it? I want to know about cost (what supplies are needed) and how long this usually takes from start to finish.

Reason why I am asking:
A "friend" of a friend has his own body shop. He has now had my body kit (front,back,sides) for 2 whole weeks. He keeps giving me deadlines but never follows through (new excuses every day to why its not finished). As far as I know from the start, this was only to be a few day job. Of couse when he tells me it will be ready and I call, something else has come up and caused a few more days delay. I do not want this guy to think I am rushing him because I don't want a crappy job done on my kit. However, why tell someone it will be done in 3-4 days and drag it out to two weeks?

As far as I know this is what we have disscused:
1) He is going to re-inforce my kit with fiberglass and also install tabs for mesh grill inserts (to make it stronger of course).
2) He is going to build up the back bumper (bondo) to make for nice lines under each rear tail lights (at initial fitting there was about a 1" gap under each light).
3) Before painting he is going to wet sand the kit.
4) Finally primer and paint.

I just want to know if 2 weeks is reasonable for what this guy is doing. He is only charging me $525 for everything (supposed to be a hook-up).

Feedback on this is great. Hopefully this will help all of you out if interested in installing a body kit. Much more goes into it than just ordering it online! I am learning as I go. Hopefully once it's FINALLY finished I can post some good pics up here.

Take care,
toMmy fiZo
New Orleans ~~> Moving to Omaha, Nebraska in 1 week.
*now you know why i'm in such a rush! lol
:thumbup:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

right right.....still 1 more day... lol

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Two even three weeks isnt unreasonable, depending on how busy the shop is and hom much of a priority you kit is to them. What sucks is that he told you two to three days?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it all depends on the shop, if theyre busy or not. the whole wet sanding and primer can take 2 days...if the job is done right, the paint is done in antoher 2 days...*maybe*, depending on the quality. I say u stop by the shop and check out the kit in person and see if he has made any progress on it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Like said before, you should set a time for yourself and just go by there and see what has been done and see if you can personally get them to make it a priority to finish it quickly.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Like said before, you should set a time for yourself and just go by there and see what has been done and see if you can personally get them to make it a priority to finish it quickly.


One more day.....lol. Hmmm....... Twinkle twinkle little star, how i wonder what you are, i wish i may, i wish i might, have my kit installed tonight!

Maybe this will work!

toMmy fiZo :fluffy:


----------



## sprospect16 (Mar 27, 2004)

That price of 525 is a hook up especially if her does it right and paints it and two weeks is reasonable. Body Kits are a Biyatch. I have been quoted 1450 and that isn't even to mold it. I was also quoted 900 and that didn't include paint and 600 from a guy out of his spare time but he is doing it in 5 days, everyone else said 1-2 weeks down time.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

sprospect16 said:


> That price of 525 is a hook up especially if her does it right and paints it and two weeks is reasonable. Body Kits are a Biyatch. I have been quoted 1450 and that isn't even to mold it. I was also quoted 900 and that didn't include paint and 600 from a guy out of his spare time but he is doing it in 5 days, everyone else said 1-2 weeks down time.


I hope everything works out for you. As for me.....I am still waiting. I guess it wouldn't be an issue if I was not moving next weekend. He just gave me the impression that it would be finished much earlier. I will deff. post pictures when everything comes together. One thing good, is that I FINALLY received my new mufflers and car alarm. Now I have to have someone install the car alarm! LOL! I need to learn how to do all this stuff to save money. I love working on my car, I just need someone to teach me! 

toMmy fiZo
:cheers:


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah, i might take pretty long depending on the things mentioned, but it's still not right for him to keep saying he'll have it done in the next couple days and not do it. I'd rather someone be stright with me, or say they wont have it done for awhile, so when they do finish it ahead of schedule, it's a surprise.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tommyfizo said:


> I hope everything works out for you. As for me.....I am still waiting. I guess it wouldn't be an issue if I was not moving next weekend. He just gave me the impression that it would be finished much earlier. I will deff. post pictures when everything comes together. One thing good, is that I FINALLY received my new mufflers and car alarm. Now I have to have someone install the car alarm! LOL! I need to learn how to do all this stuff to save money. I love working on my car, I just need someone to teach me!
> 
> toMmy fiZo
> :cheers:



one piece of advice....its good to mess with your car(u'll learn so quickly) but when it comes to things that are electrical, if youre not too inclined on that stuff, try not to mess with it.....electrical problems are WAYYYYY worse than mechanical problems when it comes to a car :thumbup:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

speedricer said:


> yeah, i might take pretty long depending on the things mentioned, but it's still not right for him to keep saying he'll have it done in the next couple days and not do it. I'd rather someone be stright with me, or say they wont have it done for awhile, so when they do finish it ahead of schedule, it's a surprise.


I agree with you! :thumbup: 

Well, he called earlier this evening, "Your kit is drying as we speak. I just need to buff it and we will be ready to install it. Call me tomorrow whenever you'r ready and we will put it on."

Lol, we shall see......yes......we shall see. 

I will try to have the pics up here by Saturday.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats good to hear. At least you now know that your kit is still alive.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Thats good to hear. At least you now know that your kit is still alive.


Yes, I was a little worried about it. Funny how attached you can become to a large piece of fiberglass. Hmmm.... that is strange. I miss it a lot! LOL

toMmy fiZo
:cheers:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

*Rip off?????*



tommyfizo said:


> Yes, I was a little worried about it. Funny how attached you can become to a large piece of fiberglass. Hmmm.... that is strange. I miss it a lot! LOL
> 
> toMmy fiZo
> :cheers:


Now I think this guy is either stupid, or trying to rip me off. Sad thing is, this guy has just moved into a new shop. Actually, there is no business name or anything posted on the garage. He does have some equipment set up so I know he must do SOMETHING there. Yesterday and earlier today (acutally the last 4 days he has promised eash day that the kit would be done) he told me to call and come by the shop so he could install the kit. I told him the time I got off work and he said "no problem, just give me a call." I called him when I got off work and he did not answer. I waited for a while and decided to drive by his shop. I waited another 40 minutes and this guy did not even return my calls. Pissed off I left him a message saying that I am tired of the "run around". Hopefully this guy doesn't try to rip me off. Since it was supposed to be a "hookup" through a friend, I did not get any documentation that I left my kit with him. I do however have witnesses and a cellphone call detail that I have been in contact with this guy. I just don't get it. Why the heck tell someone one thing, and then do something totally opposite. Either this guy is on crack and doesn't realize what he is doing, or he is trying to steal my kit. The only reason why I think this guy may be trying to steal my kit is the HUGE run around and list of excusses he has given me. It really sucks. So to all you car enthusists out there, take it from me, trying to save a few bucks will just get you kicked in the nuts. If I finally get in touch with this guy again we will see what he says. I wonder what his excuse will be this time. I also want some of your ideas.... what would you do if you were in my shoes? Revenge? Payback? What would you do? All I have is a picture of my kit and a receipt. Should I call the police? Threaten this guy? What the @(#%????????????

Thanks for your input,

toMmy fiZo (on the brink)
:cheers: (also needing lots of beer to ease my nerves)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Try having your friend talking to him, since he is your "hookup". And just keep on top of this. Dont stop calling and just make a random visit without his notice.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Try having your friend talking to him, since he is your "hookup". And just keep on top of this. Dont stop calling and just make a random visit without his notice.



yea, go thru your friend since it seems that hes the one that knows him....maybe he will get shit settled up, in any case, good luck


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> yea, go thru your friend since it seems that hes the one that knows him....maybe he will get shit settled up, in any case, good luck


Thanks for the good luck and info. My friend is pissed off as well. Oh well, lesson learned. Make sure you go to a reputable business for all your import needs. 

toMmy fiZo


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> Thanks for the good luck and info. My friend is pissed off as well. Oh well, lesson learned. Make sure you go to a reputable business for all your import needs.
> 
> toMmy fiZo


Well, here is the latest. Yesterday I was told the kit was done and it would be installed today. Of course he called later today with a list of excuses why he couldn't make it to the shop for the install. Fed up, I drove to the shop. A couple cars were parked outside but no one was there. I noticed the lights were on so I decided to sneak a peak under the garage doors. Looking under the first door I did not see a thing, so I looked under the second. Holy crap! I saw my kit. It was sitting there with a nice light gray primer coat. It was not even re-inforced with figerglass. Of course I blew up at this point. I called his cell phone and got no answer, so I called his house line (this guy is 24 an lives at home with his parents, ironically his father is a lawyer). Of course there was no answer so I left a "nice" message on his answering machine. I kept the message appropriate but also let my frustration known. I informed him that I was tired of being lied to and that I knew for a fact that the kit was not finished like he said it was. I also informed him that I was going to handle this properly and contact a lawyer/authorites if I did not get my kit by tomorrow. By this time I figured this guy was trying to rip me off because off all the lies.

Later tonight his "co-worker" called me all upset. He wanted to know what the problem was. I told him everything that has been going on. I also asked him why I was lied to and expressed my frustration. He informed me that the guy I had been dealing with is not a "people" person and that he even told this guy to call me because they were having problems with my kit. Here is what he said:

The kit has been finished two different times but after they paint it (and let it dry I assume), every time they move the bumpers the paint hairline cracks. And of course, this is the reason why I have been getting the run-around. 

Here is my question:
I see kits all the time in my city/online/magazines. What is the difference between my kit and the ones I see on the street? Am I the ONLY person who has ordered a fiberglass kit? How did they get theirs to look so nice? Are these guys doing something wrong that is causing the paint to crack? Am I to assume that everyone who orders a fiberglass kit like myself has these same problems? What the heck should I do now? The guy I spoke with tonight promised that I would have it on my car tomorrow evening. Should I even bother with it if the paint is going to crack? How can this possibly withstand everyday driving since it seems so fragile? How can this possibly hold up? What would you do? 

I am acutally thinking of taking the loss and lesson learned. NEVER BUY A FIBERGLASS KIT. Too bad I did not know how fragile it really is before I got the darn thing. I am actually thinking of keeping my OEM bumpers and either selling this kit or throwing it in the dumpster. To be totally honest, I hardly think its worth the effort to keep it up because of rain/hail, people who can not parallel park, bumps in the road, road construction, curbs, etc. All this crap, wich is EVERYWHERE, will take out a fiberglass kit with one wrong turn. 

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now if someone out there knows of a manufacturer that makes an R34 polyurethane (spelling) kit for a 01+ Sentra, hit me up!

toMmy fiZo is over trying to make his sentra any more appealing to the eye and has turned over a new leaf.......performance. #[email protected]$ fiberglass. I cant believe they make and sell such cheap $hit.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn. Did they say the paint cracks or the actual bumper cracks? If its the paint, then they use some cheap stuff. And whatever you do, dont just throw it away. There will be someone willing to buy it and work with it if you sell it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fiberglass isnt all that bad people make it out to be....i have a fiberglass kit and the material is easy to work with(if u know what ur doing)....my guess is that they are not prepping the kit right if it keeps cracking. Fiberglass is pretty durable(considering how u drive) and it is also very easily repaired when damaged. Dont be discouraged by this, take the kit from that dude and take it to another shop. By any chance did u give this shop a deposit of some sort for the "job"?


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> fiberglass isnt all that bad people make it out to be....i have a fiberglass kit and the material is easy to work with(if u know what ur doing)....my guess is that they are not prepping the kit right if it keeps cracking. Fiberglass is pretty durable(considering how u drive) and it is also very easily repaired when damaged. Dont be discouraged by this, take the kit from that dude and take it to another shop. By any chance did u give this shop a deposit of some sort for the "job"?


Thanks for the feedback fellas. I went by the shop today and talked to the guy. He showed me the kit and a very few imperfections in the paint. Actually I think the imperfections are due to the fiberglass than anything. When I saw what the problem was and realized what the hold up was I was relieved. To me, I would have never noticed these things if they were not pointed out to me. I mean after all, who looks at someones car with a fine magnafine glass unless we are talking about a car show. I told the guy that I was not worried about it and to go ahead and finish painting the kit. He sprayed most of the base coat but stopped when he saw the imperfections. I am happy that these "so called cracks" were only minor indentions in the fiberglass, probably made from air pockets when the kit was manufactured. Anyways, things are looking up. This has been a great learning experience for myself. Even though my kit will not be perfect, it will look good. Next time I will invest a little more money in something more durable. I'm not going to say when I will finally have this installed on my car but it should be in the next day or two. Thanks for all the input everyone!

toMmy fiZo

ps
On a different note, my 01 Sentra SE now has auto-start, thanks to my new comanda alarm..
http://www.commandocaralarms.com/itemdetails.asp?ProductID=1185


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well folks,
I finally have my kit installed. I must say everything came up nicely. I will post pics in the next couple weeks for your viewing pleasure. 

toMmy fiZo

ps,
i have been busy as all heck moving to nebraska. it doesn't look like the import schene is as big up here as it is in new orleans. but either way, nissan is on the map in omaha. if your from the omaha area we should get together. hit me up people.

fiZo for shIzo


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

good to hear everything worked out! :thumbup:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

I am looking to purchase a few things now that my kit is installed. I want an OEM front grill from an 02+ Sentra. Also, since my car is black, I am looking for 02+ "black" front headlights. My 01 Sentra has the chrome headlights. Thanks again everyone. If you can help me out with these parts that would be a blessing. If I can get a hold of these parts my spec v conversion will be complete. It will look hella tight! lol

toMmy fiZo


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> I am looking to purchase a few things now that my kit is installed. I want an OEM front grill from an 02+ Sentra. Also, since my car is black, I am looking for 02+ "black" front headlights. My 01 Sentra has the chrome headlights. Thanks again everyone. If you can help me out with these parts that would be a blessing. If I can get a hold of these parts my spec v conversion will be complete. It will look hella tight! lol
> 
> toMmy fiZo


Can someone please tell me how to insert pictures into my message. I have a few pics of my installed body kit and would like to share them with you all. I tried clicking on the "Insert Image" button above but it gives me some strange script prompt. What the hell is that? lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tommyfizo said:


> Can someone please tell me how to insert pictures into my message. I have a few pics of my installed body kit and would like to share them with you all. I tried clicking on the "Insert Image" button above but it gives me some strange script prompt. What the hell is that? lol



do this..type


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

tommyfizo said:


> Can someone please tell me how to insert pictures into my message. I have a few pics of my installed body kit and would like to share them with you all. I tried clicking on the "Insert Image" button above but it gives me some strange script prompt. What the hell is that? lol


Yeah, you need to host the pictures somewhere. Try cardomain or photobucket, they are both free sites. Then do what Aj said and youre set.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Yeah, you need to host the pictures somewhere. Try cardomain or photobucket, they are both free sites. Then do what Aj said and youre set.


I am going to post the pictures to photobucket tonight. I have been reluctant to because since my move to Nebraska, I had to go from a cable internet connection to a 56k which only connects at 36k half the freaking time. I will just post a few pics and will post more as my internet connection improves. 

Thanks,
toMmy fiZo


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Alright folks, thanks for your patience... Here is my first photo with my new kit! I will be posting new ones periodically. Also, I am looking for 02-03 front headlights. If you want to sell yours or possibly trade for 01 headlights let me know! 

toMmy fiZo

Picture Link:
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/sentraseone.jpg


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Let me know what you guys think of my custom grille. LOL. I must say that in itself was quite a project. I had to fabricate tabs from galvanized wire, fiberglass them to the bumper, and then cut the grill to fit. If you have any questions or any comments I would like to hear them. I still need to add support for my rear bumper under each taillights before the install.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks very nice. Really makes me want a spec.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks pretry good. :thumbup:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Looks pretry good. :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

All you need now is the stealth headlights.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> All you need now is the stealth headlights.


Do you know where I can get a pair?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know where


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i know where


where?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Odds are you can get them from him. But another place would be off of eBay.


----------

